# New Toy



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

Very excited so subjecting you all to a pic of my new toy


----------



## Rob P (2 Feb 2014)

Good lordy lord. Toy and a half. And a 'chick'!

Very cool...


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

Always regretted selling my old one so thought "what the hell" time for another mid life crisis


----------



## Rob P (2 Feb 2014)

Best colours Miranda, would suit my one piece perfectly lol


----------



## Lindy (2 Feb 2014)

Stunning bike. I've always wanted a bike but know I'd do something stupid on it.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallace (2 Feb 2014)

Very nice!

2000 model?

Have ridden a few R1's, never owned one though. I've always fancied a Red and White '98 model. I'll bet that sounds lovely on idle with that stubby can?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinmjr62 (2 Feb 2014)

Very nice,i certainly regret never doing my bike test.I had an old Yamaha FS1E back when i was a lad but never took the test going into cars instead.Alot of my mates went on to bigger bikes and i now regret not going further  

Cheers
Martin


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys ans gals  yep it's the 2000 model,I used to have the 99 model,was trying to find another 99 but the nearest one I liked was in Scotland  
Fortunately found this one on ebay in Wisbech so nice and close and picking it up next weekend YAY!! 





martinmjr62 said:


> Very nice,i certainly regret never doing my bike test.I had an old Yamaha FS1E back when i was a lad but never took the test going into cars instead.Alot of my mates went on to bigger bikes and i now regret not going further
> 
> Cheers
> Martin


 
I went the other way lol only passed my car test 4 years ago,passed my bike test on a BSA Bantam,had loads of BSA's then a Moto Guzzi,couple of the original slab side GSXR 750's then got the R1.


----------



## darren636 (2 Feb 2014)

that's fantastic.

No underseat exhaust 

Very nice


----------



## darren636 (2 Feb 2014)

Wallace said:


> Very nice!
> 
> 2000 model?
> 
> ...


 with the red seat

Very collectable already


----------



## Sacha (2 Feb 2014)

Nice bike. 

I've been considering learning to ride. Getting around London is becoming more and more stressful. Driving is all good after 6 pm when parking restrictions end, but during the day it's not reasonably possible. And I hate pubic transport.


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

Must admit I've never been keen on the underseat exhaust business Darren like my bikes to look like bikes


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

Sacha said:


> Nice bike.
> 
> I've been considering learning to ride. Getting around London is becoming more and more stressful. Driving is all good after 6 pm when parking restrictions end, but during the day it's not reasonably possible. And I hate pubic transport.


 

Think I'd be too scared to ride in London lol my mate lives there and she has an R6,has been knocked off twice in the last 6 months


----------



## Sacha (2 Feb 2014)

It's safer than cycling, and I currently cycle everywhere, so it would be an improvement on that!


----------



## darren636 (2 Feb 2014)

MirandaB said:


> Must admit I've never been keen on the underseat exhaust business Darren like my bikes to look like bikes


 916?


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

darren636 said:


> 916?


 
Never been a Ducati fan


----------



## Rob P (2 Feb 2014)

MirandaB said:


> Never been a Ducati fan



Yeh but, 916 sex on wheels... lol


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (2 Feb 2014)

Hi
Congrats for you new toy  nice one. 
Are you a fan of Yam ? I have always ride this brand and I have never consider changing to an other lol. I love their bike. But I have not ride street bike. Here is my last toy . 




Cheers


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

Now that looks like a fun bike to ride zanguli, think I'd like a but more of a seat though 
I do prefer Yamaha,good build quality and engines are fairly bulletproof so long as you look after them.


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

MirandaB said:


> Always regretted selling my old one so thought "what the hell" time for another mid life crisis


Thanks seeing that I'm now starting my third midlife crisis,  never had a real bike well apart from a deristricted tzr 125 in my teens the ignition got used more than the bike by my mate's messing wanting to hear the electronics. I was put off bikes when I used to collect crashed bikes for the Customs paint shop I worked for.(born to be wild) lost count of how many r1 r6 cbr's I used to pick up from plastered up bikers


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

Dh





martinmjr62 said:


> Very nice,i certainly regret never doing my bike test.I had an old Yamaha FS1E back when i was a lad but never took the test going into cars instead.Alot of my mates went on to bigger bikes and i now regret not going further
> 
> Cheers
> Martin


Was that a fizzy Martin?


----------



## darren636 (2 Feb 2014)

Ah, the tzr

Smell the 2 stoke


----------



## Wallace (2 Feb 2014)

darren636 said:


> Ah, the tzr
> 
> Smell the 2 stoke



Beautiful smell. I always hankered after a Chesterfield rep Aprillia RS250, trouble was finding one that hadn't been killed to death!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

I like the old Ducati monster, don't know if they still do them? They went pretty to look at but I seen some cool custom fighters. Used to enjoy the custom work cutting and welding old moped fairings for street fighters. anyone still got a v max?


----------



## darren636 (2 Feb 2014)

Wallace said:


> Beautiful smell. I always hankered after a Chesterfield rep Aprillia RS250, trouble was finding one that hadn't been killed to death!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I had a chesterfield rs125 - brand new in 1995- so new that the insurance guys didn't list it yet. 

I wish I had the rs250 romboni replica.  So few of them around now, prices have increased £1000 in 2 years


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

kirk said:


> Thanks seeing that I'm now starting my third midlife crisis, never had a real bike well apart from a deristricted tzr 125 in my teens the ignition got used more than the bike by my mate's messing wanting to hear the electronics. I was put off bikes when I used to collect crashed bikes for the Customs paint shop I worked for.(born to be wild) lost count of how many r1 r6 cbr's I used to pick up from plastered up bikers


 

Luckily as I'm a bird on a bike I don't have to do anything stupid to prove myself  the way I see some guys riding sports bikes you know it's not going to end well sooner or later  
When I was first getting into bikes RD'S were all the rage then a lot went on to the X-7's lol my first motorised 2 wheels was a Batavus moped


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

Rd's I remember plodding past my mate's on there rd50's on my first bike step through it was gold. we could never work out why one lads bike blew us all away. We later discovered his dad Had put a 100c lump in his 50cc fizzy frame.  My Dad has a race tuned rd350lc now that was a crazy bike back then.


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

Rd's I remember plodding past my mate's on there rd50's on my first bike step through it was gold. we could never work out why one lads bike blew us all away. We later discovered his dad Had put a 100c lump in his 50cc fizzy frame.  My Dad has a race tuned rd350lc now that was a crazy bike back then.


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

Now don't all get  too exited you too Miranda when you see my first bike it was a bit of a beast with the De baffled custom pot black exhaust . It was my pride and joy cleaned with a tooth brush. 


	pizza anyone?   later traided up for a shaft drive four stroke yammy 70 step.


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

Well what can I say Kirk that beats my new toy into a cocked hat....I'll get my coat 
Seriously though that is one clean machine,any particular brand of toothbrush you recommend?  oh and I have seen one of those recently,considered a classic now.


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

Lol, we were inseparable, bit of suninn sprayed on my hair and it was the same colour   just any old brush and autosol for the wheels


----------



## martinmjr62 (2 Feb 2014)

kirk said:


> Dh
> Was that a fizzy Martin?


Yes it was, paid £50 for it back in 1977 worth a fortune now. Mate of mine just bought a mint one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

Takeit that was a lot of money then 77. The year star wars came out I think,and the year I was born 77.


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

kirk said:


> Takeit that was a lot of money then 77. The year star wars came out I think,and the year I was born 77.


 
Blimey Kirk you're 11 years younger than me and just starting your third mid life crisis,I must be a late developer


----------



## kirk (2 Feb 2014)

MirandaB said:


> Blimey Kirk you're 11 years younger than me and just starting your third mid life crisis,I must be a late developer


Haha, well the hairs going then struggling to keep the waist smaller than my chest,and I feel old. Especially in the colder weather. I bet it's awfull riding motorcycles in the dark on the roads now. Just been out on my push bike   and lost count of the pot holes I've hit. I think Id go for a quad bike rather than a sports bike as I would be more likely to behave myself on the road with other road users. Don't think I'd be here now if I'd had a proper bike. A lot of the bikers I used to know are no longer with us or they have been reassembled with rods and pins. Witnessed too many deaths and the inquests put me off bikes still a big admirer. I can still picture myself with a long ginger beard the p pot helmet on a Tuttle style bike I wouldn't stretch to the tats tho I'm too much of a wuss.


----------



## MirandaB (2 Feb 2014)

Loving that image Kirk  I have the tats too but then us women have a higher pain threshold


----------



## Rob P (5 Feb 2014)

The bike I had before my current ZX6R was a UK model Yam FZR400RR 4DX. Always loved the 400cc's as my 1st bike was an NC30 (for 5 years) and the FZR was great, if not a little narrow minded lol 

It was an ultra clean bike (to you and me), but the chap who bought it from pulled it apart! I thought he was a bit extreme (and a tad unfair lol), anyway, when he got home he sent a picture of my old bike with its new buddies 



The two bikes he parked this with, MV Agusta 750 SS & Honda RC30 will be £40/£50k worth of bike, he paid £1300 for my 400, and has since completely restored it so it looks completely new.

Always nice to know an ex bike has gone to a good home


----------



## Wallace (5 Feb 2014)

Ooohhh ooohhh an RC30! I love the old RC's. My favorite bike of all time!

That's the reason I got an NC30 when I was 17. Tryed to kid myself it was an RC at the time, shame it didn't go like one lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (5 Feb 2014)

Wallace said:


> That's the reason I got an NC30 when I was 17. Tryed to kid myself it was an RC at the time, shame it didn't go like one lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Didn't go as fast as one but went round corners as quick as one! Chucked my NC into the scenery twice in the same day at Cadwell playing the 'I'm riding a baby RC30' game lol


----------



## Rob P (5 Feb 2014)

This is the actual RC pictured above...



And my old FZR400 after he'd worked his magic!!


----------



## darren636 (5 Feb 2014)

My nc30 . I miss that special little bike.  V4 perfection.  Until I hit a sierra head on.


----------



## kirk (5 Feb 2014)

Rob P said:


> The bike I had before my current ZX6R was a UK model Yam FZR400RR 4DX. Always loved the 400cc's as my 1st bike was an NC30 (for 5 years) and the FZR was great, if not a little narrow minded lol
> 
> It was an ultra clean bike (to you and me), but the chap who bought it from pulled it apart! I thought he was a bit extreme (and a tad unfair lol), anyway, when he got home he sent a picture of my old bike with its new buddies
> 
> ...


Now mopping the drool from my chin


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (6 Feb 2014)

Beautiful collection of bikes. 

I started on a Vespa 125, then Yamaha Fazer 600, Honda VFR800, BMW R1200 GS and for a while a Yamaha MT-01 1700 which was the most ridiculous bike I ever rode. Like riding a plank of wood in town and almost impossible to hold onto once over 60mph on the A roads or motorways.

Best bike by far was the BMW. I gave them up when my first child was born, kept riding home from work and seeing crash sites with the bodies covered head to toe in the paramedics blankets and no-one rushing around. Took it as a sign and changed to a car.

Still have the vespa in the garage though.


----------



## Rob P (24 Jun 2014)

MirandaB said:


> Very excited so subjecting you all to a pic of my new toy



Just picked up mine 



2004 Suzuki GSX-R1000 K4

Collected it from North Wales on Saturday and before I reached home i'd been pulled and picked up a Section 59 Notice (Anti Social Vehicle thing)  lol


----------



## MirandaB (24 Jun 2014)

Lovely bike Rob,I'll forgive you for buying a Suzuki 
Wtf why did you get a section 59? Illegal pipe?  or were you pulling wheelies?


----------



## Rob P (24 Jun 2014)

Well, according to plod (following me on an unmarked BMW S1000RR!!) I performed a dubious overtake in a 20mph zone (so in effect I was idling lol) then he followed me out of town and I was going up to 70/75 on a 60 nsl road, no biggie really just in the wrong place at the wrong time (Sherburn in Elmet nr Squires Cafe Bar - well known hot spot). The good thing is on a bike with electronically limited speed of 186mph it could have been much, MUCH worse lol. The bad news is I've got a record against my name for 12 months so will have to try to be good, boo  lol


----------



## MirandaB (24 Jun 2014)

That's one thing to be said for living in the boonies,the plod round here could never afford a BMW  Like you say it could have been a LOT worse but still a bit unfair seeing as you hadn't even got it home yet  surprised he never mentioned your plate  think I'm going to get one that size as I'm fed up with having a barn door stuck on the back and you can usually get away with that size.


----------



## Rob P (24 Jun 2014)

Yeh, the small plate, no tax disc on display, black visor etc etc. Could have been much worse if they'd wanted it to be lol. What fecks me off though is that the Police do these Bikesafe days where they tell riders it's ok to make progress (ie break the speed limit) when appropriate, well it was pretty empty open flowing roads where I was so you either exceed the limit and get done, or they allow a little bit of leeway here and there. It's too inconsistent for my liking. Get rid of the barn door hun lol


----------



## Alan Fluxion (25 Jun 2014)

OMG  This is my kind of thread!

I own two bikes  A 1998 Honda CBR F3 (With F4i Facelift and backlift) and a 2005 Yamaha Vmax Anniversary edition with toys, trinkets.

I am unable to ride the bikes atm, they're out of comission because they were brought in from the states to Poland and I live in an area where the bikes would dissapear, but back when I used to ride all the time... in the short Chicago season (5-8mths) I would do 45k miles on the CBR and about 10k on the Max... now I do 3k on my 2013 Kross Level A6  (Google it)

@rob - Sounds like the UK has some strict laws, ffs... no tinted visor?


----------



## Sacha (25 Jun 2014)

I am hoping to do my CBT this summer, and then get hold of a Honda CBF- 125, or a Yamaha YBR- 125.


----------



## Rob P (25 Jun 2014)

Alan Fluxion said:


> @rob - Sounds like the UK has some strict laws, ffs... no tinted visor?



Nope, dark visors are a no no, may get away with tinted. Although i've worn black for a few years now on a sunny day and never been pulled for one. They're easy to buy though  If i go away for a weekend i'll always throw a clear and black visor in the bag. Problem is you get people turning up to cafes etc and staying til dark then riding home with black visors, which isn't the best idea lol


----------



## Alan Fluxion (25 Jun 2014)

Well darwins law will get rid of those people, that shouldn't prevent everyone from wearing one... it's  a matter of safety... if the suns glaring in your eyes and can't see diddly... it's not ery safe


----------



## MirandaB (25 Jun 2014)

There is a simple solution to the black visor quandary  it's not cheap but it's what I'm going to go for  http://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/59472


----------



## Alan Fluxion (25 Jun 2014)

I've had something similar on my shoei, they're pretty great but the price ... I've also somehow lost one before... and it's not fun watching 80$ flying away...  I don't get why they made tchem illegal... makes no sense.. :\


----------



## Rob P (25 Jun 2014)

MirandaB said:


> There is a simple solution to the black visor quandary  it's not cheap but it's what I'm going to go for  http://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/59472



I like the look of the Shoei helmets with the built in visor (top gun style) but not got 500 sheets burning a hole at the minute lol x


----------



## NC10 (25 Jun 2014)

The sports bike shop link reminded me of my birthday and Christmas list. No one seems to want to buy me the item holding No1 spot though 

I've no idea why, I'm guessing it's just down to it been too orgasmic to wrap 

http://www.sportsbikeshop.co.uk/motorcycle_parts/content_prod/191948

.....but in all seriousness, it is pretty orgasmic


----------



## Alan Fluxion (26 Jun 2014)

Rob P said:


> I like the look of the Shoei helmets with the built in visor (top gun style) but not got 500 sheets burning a hole at the minute lol x


 those built in visors/glasses are fantastic, I had the pleasure of testing Schubert C3... no other helmet comes close to the comfort of it...



NC10 said:


> I've no idea why, I'm guessing it's just down to it been too orgasmic to wrap


 Yea, I think they don't want to buy the wrong colour scheme for you


----------



## Rob P (26 Jun 2014)

Alan Fluxion said:


> those built in visors/glasses are fantastic



My mate has the Shoei one, it is good. And probably miles less fussy than having to carry/change visors  I'll have one when I can afford one, but from memory the Shoei doesn't fit me that well but Arai like a glove.

Strange I made the comment about dark visors, got stuck out last night with one on. It was due to a truly horrible accident we witnessed at a local charity bike meet (National Hill Climb Champ rider coming off in the car park whilst about to showboat, bike and rider down the tarmac - with no helmet on ). We were detained by the Police as witnesses til well after 11pm so had no choice.  Luckily I only live 1/2 mile from where it all happened, but one poor lad had quite a long way to travel with his black visor on. We'd never intended to be out so late. It was horrific and a freak accident over in seconds.


----------



## Alan Fluxion (26 Jun 2014)

eh, that sucks... I feel ya... dark visor at night is not good.

Arai>Shoei - One of my mates said there's no difference... but there is, maybe not visually by much but just like you said there's a difference in feel... Arai always seemed to feel better, AGV even better...  but everyone has their own feeling


----------



## Wallace (26 Jun 2014)

Always had Arai lids in the past, and had to buy a new one a few years ago due to smashing my old one on the road. Went to buy a new RX7 and it felt horrible, Shoei never ever fit right but tried an XR1000 and it fit like a glove. 

So I guess there is some truth on the Arai / Shoei head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

